# Someone slowly backed into my door... do you think the impact bars were affected?



## tireshark (Aug 17, 2014)

2002 Grand Marquis. Lady was backing up slowly in a parking lot, and hit the door. I know it's tough to tell from photos, but do you think this would have done anything to the impact bars inside the door?

It's my mom's car and she already has a check from insurance. Might just pull them out a little, if there is low chance that the internal bars were significantly affected.

Thanks.

https://i.imgur.com/ec30eo3.jpg


https://i.imgur.com/tNxUQwk.jpg


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I can't open the pictures, but sometimes it's possible to push dents back out from the inside. As long as the metal is essentially just pushed in, not kinked or crinkled, I would remove the inner door panel and see if I could push it back out. Typically this would involve removing things like the door handle, window crank, arm rest, and/or whatever, which are probably held in place with screws, then popping the panel off, maybe lifting it as you go, and it would typically be held in place with "Christmas tree" type clips. Just need to be careful working through the exposed metal on the inner skin of the door because the punched edges are very sharp.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Do you have side air bags? If so you have sensors in that location, so be careful. Her insurance will pay to have the repair made properly and they know how to do it. I doubt any structural damage was done since it was a slow roll.

Many dents of that nature can be removed by using dry ice on the area. Rubbing the dry ice (-109 F) will cause the metal to shrink. That shrinking will cause the metal to return to its original form. May be worth a try. Be careful it will burn you.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

The way I read the OP's question, his mother received a check from the insurance company, but instead of having a body shop do the repair, he is going to do it.

When insurance companies issue a check, they do so based on a detailed estimate. Look at the estimate for time and materials. That will tell you what the adjuster thinks need replaced.

Nice thing about having a body shop do the repairs, if during the course of repairs they discover hidden damage not included in the estimate, they will call the insurance company to have them issue an additional check. Probably won't be the case if you decide to start tinkering with the car.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

ZTMAN said:


> The way I read the OP's question, his mother received a check from the insurance company, but instead of having a body shop do the repair, he is going to do it.



Interesting.


The only time we actually see a check is with a write off happens, other than that, no money passes through our hands. Our insurance people issue an estimate on a legal document. You take that and the vehicle to any body shop and the insurance company gets billed. This assures that the repair *actually* gets done and *done properly* and a safe car gets put back on the road.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I haven't had an accident or any insurance claim in a long time but I thought you always had the option of receiving a check instead of having the work done. The problem with accepting a check is that generally ends the insurance companies responsibility. I think it was 7 yrs ago my jeep suffered hail damage. The ins co offered to write me a check but I insisted on having it fixed .... which ended up costing more than the adjuster's estimate.


----------



## tireshark (Aug 17, 2014)

ZTMAN said:


> The way I read the OP's question, his mother received a check from the insurance company, but instead of having a body shop do the repair, he is going to do it.
> 
> When insurance companies issue a check, they do so based on a detailed estimate. Look at the estimate for time and materials. That will tell you what the adjuster thinks need replaced.
> 
> Nice thing about having a body shop do the repairs, if during the course of repairs they discover hidden damage not included in the estimate, they will call the insurance company to have them issue an additional check. Probably won't be the case if you decide to start tinkering with the car.


Yes this is what happened. The insurance adjuster met her at a local auto body shop, and they let the shop do a full estimate. The adjuster then asked her if she wanted a check, or wanted the shop to fix it. 

The check was $1800, btw. I didn't think it would be that much, but I guess body work gets expensive.

ZTMAN you are exactly right with your last point, and is really the reason I asked this question. The body shop guy said if they discovered that the bars were messed up, they would include that at no charge. If I fix it, and find out the bars are messed up, it's on me. 

Plus their fix would be guaranteed for life... mine would be guaranteed until any parts I replace fall off a few months later.

:biggrin2:

I'm thinking the bars are probably ok, so might just see what I can do. 

Also, I suppose I could just see about getting a door from a salvage yard, if I can't get the dents out good enough. That would probably still be a lot cheaper than the estimate.


----------



## tireshark (Aug 17, 2014)

DexterII said:


> I can't open the pictures, but sometimes it's possible to push dents back out from the inside. As long as the metal is essentially just pushed in, not kinked or crinkled, I would remove the inner door panel and see if I could push it back out. Typically this would involve removing things like the door handle, window crank, arm rest, and/or whatever, which are probably held in place with screws, then popping the panel off, maybe lifting it as you go, and it would typically be held in place with "Christmas tree" type clips. Just need to be careful working through the exposed metal on the inner skin of the door because the punched edges are very sharp.



Great info, thanks. Here the pics are as attachments... maybe you can see them this way.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

You're welcome. BUT, two things. First off, as I mentioned, I couldn't open the pictures earlier, and thought about this but didn't have time to elaborate. Anyway, designed folds or whatever they are called, like you have running along the side under the bumper strip do not "pop" back out. So while you may be able to pop some of the skin as I described that feature is kinked and will not go away on its' own. That will require, at minimum, a hammer and block, and WILL crack the paint. Secondly, you've heard of "selective hearing" and "selective memory", right? They're "old people" things. Well, I confess to "selective reading" in this instance, because I did not catch the insurance check until ZTMAN mentioned it. This is just my humble opinion, a result of my upbringing, so no implications intended, borders on, well, I don't know, but let's say less than credible. See, insurance companies don't care what your car looks like. They could not care less less if you paint one side pink, the other side purple, and top it with a green shag landau. And they don't care if you meet emission standards, I don't think anyway, nor what your miles per gallon are, nor if your kanooter valve is working. What they do care about is that your car is safe and more to the point that the occupants are safe. As my dad told me, "sheet metal can be replaced, but it's the people inside that matter". And he told me this about my '69 Road Runner, which, granted, wasn't worth as much almost 40 years ago, but probably worth around $100K today! Point being that sheet metal is dirt cheap compared to personal injury, or worse, and the insurance company paid that money to ensure the integrity of occupants. You expressed interest in the "impact bars". Are you qualified to determine if their integrity is intact? Yeah, a small parking lot ding, I've successfully popped out a number of them as I described. Door damage with possible, maybe, whatever damage to the structure that protects the occupants? I'd do the right thing and hand the check over to the experts.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

For a vehicle of that age, a common model, in maybe the most common color, a salvage door should be available for a good price. Check around.


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

I bet a good PDR guy ( paintless dent removal ) can work their magic on that dent and you'd be happy with the results .


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Looks like just minimal sheet metal damage to me.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Porsche986S said:


> I bet a good PDR guy ( paintless dent removal ) can work their magic on that dent and you'd be happy with the results .


Yep, I have seen a PDR guy fix worse.


----------

